# internet satelital



## l88_782 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mi duda es si se puede hacer una antena para tener internet por aca hay barios que tienen con antena pero hay que pagarla, y si la hago mejor.


----------



## Fierros (Jul 28, 2006)

mira yo toy en la misma eso internet por antena... es WIRELESS
e conseguido algunos tutos de como armar antenas.. o parabolas.. el tema es que necesitas algo que lo convierta a la entrada de ethernet


----------

